# Super 73, American Dream Loft



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi all . Does anyone fly any of these lines of birds and if so what do you think?

Jim Gablers Birds the super 73s , Hekkenklaks, or any birds from the " Mr Ariston" , " Smokin Joe" , " Blue Lady" or "Campbell" 

Anything from American Dream Loft ?


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello Eric I Dont Fly Them But I Know That Jim Has Good Birds,i Will Probably Be Getting Some From Him In The Future They Are The Old Lines From Cambell Good Blood Just Like Anything Else They Will Breed Some Badones Too.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I wanted to know because Mike Wulgart hand selected 16 of his birds to sell at the HRP 2011 YB show and OB auction .Mike is Jim Gabler's personal photographer and has access to Jim best birds. Mike won the DSRPA as a breeder with a new flyer as handler from Tennesee. So, the sale is Sat July 16th and I was think about bidding on a bird by phone.
Jims cheap birds sell for $700 the best are $2000 and up on his wed site . I'm sure I can get a good deal at this sale.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Eric, I have a pair for sale on pigeonauctions. Check it out if you are interested.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I did but can't see the pedigree were well. 

By the way how did you do in the last Ames race? they haven't posted the resultes on the federation web site yet.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> I wanted to know because Mike Wulgart hand selected 16 of his birds to sell at the HRP 2011 YB show and OB auction .


Hello - I rarely post here as a matter of fact only once or twice but I wanted to jump in a say Michael Wulgaert is a good friend of mine and quite a gentleman & trustworthy. Anything he tells you , you can take to the bank. As far as The pigeons he owns I raced some similar (as a matter of fact he has some of my old birds) and I did very well everywhere I flew and people that I sold to also did well. I would say that if you get the right birds you will do yourself a great favor by bidding. IMHO

Larry


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

1 of the guys in the federation has a 30 yb kit from wulgart and they seem to get lost easily. Or maybe it's just him lol. I do know the ones that fly good do. Like 7th or 8th in the au convention in 2008.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

koukoukou said:


> 1 of the guys in the federation has a 30 yb kit from wulgart and they seem to get lost easily. Or maybe it's just him lol. I do know the ones that fly good do. Like 7th or 8th in the au convention in 2008.


Lots of variables there!! some people could lose and elephant in an aquarium.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is the list of birds:
AU 10 MEM 0879 BC C Janssen / Aristona
AU 09 REM 9084 BC C same
AU 10 MEM 0873 BC C same
AU 10 MEM 0875 BB C same
AU 10 MEM 0866 SIL H Devriendt / Dordin
AU 10 MEM 0874 BC H Jans / Aristona
AU 10 RMW 10009 BC H Jans / Aristona
AU 10 MEM 0884 DKC H Jans / Aristona
AU 10 MEM 0868 BC H Jan / Hekkenklek
AU 10 RMW 10096 BC H Jans / Hekkenklek
AU 10 RMW 10015 BC C Jans / Aristona
AU 10 RMW 10100 BC H Jans/ Aristona

lgfout , anything like you have ?


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought a bird from Jim Gabler earlier this year that seems to be a very good one and am happy with the purchase. Also have another hen here I got from someone else that was bred and banded by America's Dream Loft and some good Super 73 Van Loons bred by Ken Christopher & Bobby Gonzalez. I'm new so probably their own worst enemy as far as getting superior results out of them this year but they are training very well so far out to 40 miles and will let you know how they fly here on the California circuit where they will have to come across the mountains near Tahoe between NV and CA and then across the foothills and delta flats into the SF Bay Area.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> Here is the list of birds:
> AU 10 MEM 0879 BC C Janssen / Aristona
> AU 09 REM 9084 BC C same
> AU 10 MEM 0873 BC C same
> ...


Yes Except I didn't have Dordins or Devriendts. Mostly I bred straight families except sometimes I crossed aristona to De46 which is essentially the same family since De46 is so prominent in the pedigree of Aristona. 
Michael Has some very good Aristona blood ...not sure what the Janssen side of the pedigree would be.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a cock that is 3/4 Hekkenklak and 1/4 Van Moorsel that did pretty well on the last 500 miler. So I sent him to the 600. We'll see how he does.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

The one R & M Wulgaert bird I have is a Hen with Ludo Cleassen/VanLoon on top down from Desert Fox son of "Katoog" and Claessens "Gry's 50" Dau of "Oude Witte672

On the bottom Grondelaer/Janssen from Aristons Janssen ,Grd son of Mr Aristona and Grondelaer Grd dau of "Mr Blue"

Ive got that hen crossed to some GFL Janssen from " Vice President" and "Blue Parel" on top and 969Janssen out of "Velo" and "Assured Silver" on the bottom.

I hope the cross works out I be flying some of crosses in YB this year.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Matt M, funny you are talking about Ca , I know that part of the country well, I'm was born and raised in Santa Cruz and been to Tahoe and Reno many times. Sounds like a tough corse.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

I know a tough place to fly also it's Wisconsin and Minnesota!


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

Eric here is a little more info for you:

AU 10 MEM 0879 BC C Janssen / Aristona -----Fabry/Janssen/Aristona/Fireflight
AU 09 REM 9084 BC C same-----------------------46/Aristona/
AU 10 MEM 0873 BC C same'---------------------- 545/Kanon/spo1100

AU 10 MEM 0875 BB C same---------------------- " 
AU 10 MEM 0866 SIL H Devriendt / Dordin
AU 10 MEM 0874 BC H Jans / Aristona---------Colleen/Aristona
AU 10 RMW 10009 BC H Jans / Aristona------Aristona/Grondelaer, sire bred AU Champ dam bred 2x1st
AU 10 MEM 0884 DKC H Jans / Aristona-----Fabry/46/VanLoon
AU 10 MEM 0868 BC H Jan / Hekkenklek---545/Kanon/spo1100

AU 10 RMW 10096 BC H Jans / Hekkenklek-- "
AU 10 RMW 10015 BC C Jans / Aristona------ Colleen/Aristona
AU 10 RMW 10100 BC H Jans/ Aristona------- Colleen/Aristona

I had both 545 and 1100 they are Hekkenklak/zachte hen very nice birds,


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> Matt M, funny you are talking about Ca , I know that part of the country well, I'm was born and raised in Santa Cruz and been to Tahoe and Reno many times. Sounds like a tough corse.


Hi Eric K, yes it's a small world isn't it. You seem to be a long way from Santa Cruz now. Take care.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

lgfout said:


> Eric here is a little more info for you:
> 
> AU 10 MEM 0879 BC C Janssen / Aristona -----Fabry/Janssen/Aristona/Fireflight
> AU 09 REM 9084 BC C same-----------------------46/Aristona/
> ...


Thanks for the info . The bidding starts at $50.00 plus I have to pay for shipping . I will need to decide soon.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> Thanks for the info . The bidding starts at $50.00 plus I have to pay for shipping . I will need to decide soon.


good luck!!!


----------

